# I have a snail?!?!?



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

So i was just looking at my Java Fern and there is a TINY TINY snail, no more than 2mm in length. The only thing i can think of is that maybe it was already on the Java Fern when i got it and i didn't see it? There were other snails in that tank...i have no idea what kind of snail it is or how to care for a snail. Any thoughts? thanks guys!


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

double post


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

okay...update, i started looking more...there are two more snails...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No special care is needed as they will be fine ,probably even become a problem eventually.If you have no form of snail control and don't want to be infested with them you want to consider removing them.There could already be eggs anywhere in your tank.Most "common" snails that arrive on plants multiply like rabbitts,but most need no partner to do so.


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

yikes!. All the ones i saw were isolated to the java fern but i did not take the anacharis out and look at it close. i removed the ones i could find and i found a total of 4. Im just gonna keep my eye out and remove them as i find them. thanks!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i also have bought plants that had snails on them that showed up a few days later.the plants are 8 months old now and snails are still perty small.thay must grow slow.i think some of my fish eats some of them but so far are under control.if you don't want them thay are fish that will eat them.


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

ya i have done some more reading. I don't want them. I did a water change later that day and removed 4 snails. I found and removed one more today. They will be removed as i find them, i am keeping a REAL close eye out for them. Thanks guys!


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Put a piece of lettuce weighed down by a rock or something in your tank, and it will attract any snails in the tank. Do this before you turn the lights out, then simply remove the lettuce in the morning, and you may notice several snails clinging to it.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Its probably a pond, or ramshorn snail. It most likely came with the plant. You don't want to care for it you want to eliminate it. Otherwise you will have more snails than you know what to do with.LOL


----------

